# Our nicknames for our players...



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I know some of them already have nicknames, but lets come up with some nicknames for the players.

Bender? 
Pollard?
JO?
Artest?
Harrington?
Tinsley?
Brezec? oh wait, he's already been deemed the towel boy.


----------



## Jason The Terryble (Jul 22, 2003)

They call Al Harrington "Big Al"
They call Tinsley "Tinman" Tins" or "The Abuser"
Ron "Rottweiller" Artest
Jermaine O'Neal = JO7, how creative! I like "TBDOP" for The Best Damn O'Neal Period.
I also heard they were callin' Jamison Brewer "Bin Laden" because I guess of physical similarities.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Jamison Brewer is known as "sig". For those people who live in Indiana and listen to Mark Patrick, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> Jamison Brewer is known as "sig". For those people who live in Indiana and listen to Mark Patrick, you know what I'm talking about.


I don't know what you're talking about since I live in WA, can you explain?


----------



## Out2TheBallgame (Jul 10, 2003)

Al is "Hurricane Harrington"


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Jonathan Bender..over
Scott "Two face" Pollard?
Jermaine "Eastzilla"Oneal?
Ron "the rib" Artest?
Othella "The Hun" Harrington?
Jamaal "to the"Tinsley?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Jonathan Bender..over
> Scott "Two face" Pollard?
> Jermaine "Eastzilla"Oneal?
> ...


Othella Harrington?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Scott "Wit 100Hairstyles" Pollard


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pollard's nickname is "The Butcher"


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> Othella Harrington?


Sorry, that was particularly bad since AL is one of my favorite players... time to put away the crack pipe.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, that was particularly bad since AL is one of my favorite players... time to put away the crack pipe.


lol Tom, that is pretty sad, but whatever, you said your gonna put away the crackpipe.

hmm so Pollard is "The Butcher" huh? nice nickname.


----------



## Pooh (Jun 1, 2003)

They can have any nickname they want...just win baby.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Ron Artest - Testy

Austin "Blister" Croshere

Al "Don't Call Me Al" Harrington

Jermaine O'Neal - J Lo

Just call him Jerm from the block. 

*Don't be fooled by the rocks that I got
I'm still, I'm still Jerm from the block - Eau Claire, SC, y'all
Used to have a little, now I have a lot ($120 mil)
No matter where I go, I know where I came from (from the Stix)
Don't be fooled by the rocks that I got
I'm still, I'm still Jerm from the block - Eau Claire, SC, y'all
Used to have a little, now I have a lot ($120 mil)
I could buy your sister - but I won't
No matter where I go, I know where I came from (from the Stix!)
*


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Masbee</b>!
> Ron Artest - Testy
> 
> Austin "Blister" Croshere
> ...


lol nice song, he's still Jerm from the block:laugh:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Jermaine: Jermaniac
Al: Ali
Bender: BenchBoy


----------

